# Highlighting underneath the eyes?



## SulkingBeauty (Sep 23, 2007)

Ladies, what are we using to hi-lite the under eye area? I'm not talking concealing undereye circles/darkness... just brightening and highlighting. Right now I'm using Studio Finish concealer. Is there a better MAC concealer for this purpose? I've heard good things about Moisturecover concealer....

Anyone using a beauty powder, MSF, pigment or another concealer? Let me know...


----------



## SulkingBeauty (Sep 23, 2007)

... or Strobe Cream? I've tried that, but it was a bit oily....


----------



## Misshopeful24 (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SulkingBeauty* 

 
_Ladies, what are we using to hi-lite the under eye area? I'm not talking concealing undereye circles/darkness... just brightening and highlighting. Right now I'm using Studio Finish concealer. Is there a better MAC concealer for this purpose? I've heard good things about Moisturecover concealer....

Anyone using a beauty powder, MSF, pigment or another concealer? Let me know..._

 
I just got Mosture Cover. Its GREAT. but then again you said ur not talking about hiding circles and darkness.


----------



## lipshock (Oct 22, 2007)

Directly underneath of my eyes I like to use Blot Powder in a shade or two shades lighter than my skintones and blend the powder out to the tops of my cheekbones.  That's how I highlight the eye area, I don't like shimmer in that area -- I save that for my cheekbones.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 22, 2007)

You could try the Natural MSF in a shade lighter than what your using on your face.  I was doing this with Deep Dark but it was too close to my skin color to give a highlighting effect so I may pick up Dark and use if for extermely natural highlighting.


----------



## susannef (Oct 22, 2007)

YSL touche eclat is wonderful for highlighting the undereye area imo


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 22, 2007)

And I forgot to add that I've used Stila AOS Liquid Luminizer in #6 (a golden peach shade) for this purpose and it was great.  A bronzer like NARS' Casino would also be great.


----------



## SulkingBeauty (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_You could try the Natural MSF in a shade lighter than what your using on your face.  I was doing this with Deep Dark but it was too close to my skin color to give a highlighting effect so I may pick up Dark and use if for extermely natural highlighting._

 

Yeah.... I was contemplating the same thing. I love the MSF Natural formula. Medium Dark is the exact colour of my skin so I thought I'd buy Medium as a highlight before it is discontinued.

Thanks for all of the responses!!!


----------



## SulkingBeauty (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *susannef* 

 
_YSL touche eclat is wonderful for highlighting the undereye area imo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
I keep seeing and hearing about this product!! Does it come in more than one shade, or does the one shade work for everyone (skinshades)?


----------



## Kiseki (Oct 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SulkingBeauty* 

 
_I keep seeing and hearing about this product!! Does it come in more than one shade, or does the one shade work for everyone (skinshades)?_

 
Le Touche d'Eclat cames in more than one color and you should choose it one shade lighter than your actual skintone.

It's one of those "Love it or hate it" products considered a staple or the most overrated product ever.

My advice, since it is a bit pricey, go to a Yves Saint-Laurent counter and have them do your face with it and walk around with it to see if you like it, I personally love the texture when I apply it but it ends up enhancing the fine lines  on my under-eye and with time it tends to look green/gray on me.


I love it, but prefer La Prairie's highlighting/concealer pen, although it's far more expensive, it comes with a refill pen and the texture is far better and lasts a lot longer too.


----------



## rosenbud (Oct 23, 2007)

Boots No.7 do their own version of Touche Eclait it is a fraction of the price and was voted much better. I have used both and prefer the No.7, I think it is called Instant Radience.


----------



## ratmist (Oct 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SulkingBeauty* 

 
_I keep seeing and hearing about this product!! Does it come in more than one shade, or does the one shade work for everyone (skinshades)?_

 
I use it for exactly the purpose you describe - to highlight under the eyes.  I'm Asian with a medium skintone.  I also use it as a strip on the top of my nose to make my nasal bridge appear a bit sharper (I have a slightly pug/button nose).  I've been on the same pencil for about a year now, and it's still not used up yet.  About two clicks should produce enough produce to suffice for one makeup look.  Some people take two different coloured products (i.e. two pencils) and mix the product for a better match.

However, I've heard on makeupalley that this product doesn't match up well for ladies with darker skintones.  Can anyone confirm/deny?


----------



## susannef (Oct 23, 2007)

Quote:

  However, I've heard on makeupalley that this product doesn't match up well for ladies with darker skintones. Can anyone confirm/deny?  
 
I'm not sure about this. It is available in 3 shades, and I use the lightest one but I have very pale skin. 
Sadly I do believe that there might not be a shade deep enough for someone with darker skin. Things like this just pisses me off. Maybe YSL is such an old fashioned brand like that I guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The product is really nice tho, so I think you should go to an YSL counter and see.

That aside, I use this product for highlighting under my eyes, around my nose and on my cupids bow. I find the last thing makes my lips look a lil bit fuller.


----------



## lsperry (Oct 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SulkingBeauty* 

 
_I keep seeing and hearing about this product!! Does it come in more than one shade, or does the one shade work for everyone (skinshades)?_

 
I'm NW45 and I've tried both #3 (Light Peach) and #4 (Toffee) of YSL Touche Eclat Radiant Touch Highlighter. #3 works better for me in highlighting underneath the eyes, down the center of the nose and the laugh lines around the mouth. #4 disappeared into my skintone and gave no highlighting effect.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_However, I've heard on makeupalley that this product doesn't match up well for ladies with darker skintones.  Can anyone confirm/deny?_

 
MUA is wrong. This is a beautiful product that complements dark skin; but it is a little on the expensive side. I bought mine last year and it's still going strong; so the fact that it lasts so long may make up for the expensive price-tag. On me #3 goes on light, but when it's blended in (so easy to do), it's does not leave a line of demarcation. In fact, I don't rub it in, I pat it on -- it's that easy to blend....


----------



## greatscott2000 (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_I use it for exactly the purpose you describe - to highlight under the eyes.  I'm Asian with a medium skintone.  I also use it as a strip on the top of my nose to make my nasal bridge appear a bit sharper (I have a slightly pug/button nose).  I've been on the same pencil for about a year now, and it's still not used up yet.  About two clicks should produce enough produce to suffice for one makeup look.  Some people take two different coloured products (i.e. two pencils) and mix the product for a better match.

However, I've heard on makeupalley that this product doesn't match up well for ladies with darker skintones.  Can anyone confirm/deny?_

 
I can confirm ( if this hasnt been posted already) that Touche éclat comes in #4 that is perfect for darker skintones. I'm NW 43/45 in MAC and use TE #4 everyday for under the eyes.


----------



## susannef (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:

  I can confirm ( if this hasnt been posted already) that Touche éclat comes in #4 that is perfect for darker skintones. I'm NW 43/45 in MAC and use TE #4 everyday for under the eyes.  
 
How great! I didnt know it came in 4 shades!


----------



## shoppingisme (Oct 24, 2007)

does anyone have pictures of what this looks like?


----------



## adela88 (Nov 20, 2007)

ive never tried the ysl product. all the shades look waay too dark for nw15 skin


----------



## SulkingBeauty (Nov 22, 2007)

Oooh... these new Studio Lights sound like they might be right up my alley...


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 24, 2007)

I use Nars Albatrouse highlighter...it is beautiful!


----------



## DC-Cutie (Dec 24, 2007)

I love the YSL Touche and picked it up at Costco last week for $17!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  for that price I purchased 3 of them


----------



## AlluringTaxpaya (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DC-Cutie* 

 
_I love the YSL Touche and picked it up at Costco last week for $17!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for that price I purchased 3 of them_

 


I had no idea that Costco sells designer makeup or makeup period.  Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^ yeah me either!!!


----------



## lsperry (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DC-Cutie* 

 
_I love the YSL Touche and picked it up at Costco last week for $17!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  for that price I purchased 3 of them_

 
What??!! I didn't know they had designer mu either. Of course, we don't have a Costco where I live. But that is more than a 50% savings! They sell for $39.50!


----------



## frocher (Dec 28, 2007)

........


----------



## mzdawn (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Directly underneath of my eyes I like to use Blot Powder in a shade or two shades lighter than my skintones and blend the powder out to the tops of my cheekbones. That's how I highlight the eye area, I don't like shimmer in that area -- I save that for my cheekbones._

 
I tried that (thanks!) using the natural MSFS & I love it!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jan 1, 2008)

I just read that MUA Roberta Rogers uses MAC Orange eyeshadow on Vivica A. Fox's lower lash line to warm up her under eye area.  I believe that I read that Senior Artist Romero Jennings uses the orangish Chroma Cake as a type of concealer for brown skinned women. That's a brilliant idea!!!


----------



## MzKoKoNY (Jan 11, 2008)

Rimmel Dare to Bare Face and Body Luminizer in "You Glow Girl"


----------



## priss (Jan 11, 2008)

i am NW45 and i use several things to highlight under my eyes:

hullabaloo hi light powder- balloonacy 
lighhearted mystery powder- stylistics
select moisturecover concealer- NW 40 and 35
beauty powder- pearl blossom- barbie
pigment- helium- ballonacy
pigment- off the radar
eyeshadow- retrospek
Mineral Skin - new vegas- alexander mcqueen
Mineral Skin- glissade- danse
fluidline- uppity- antiquitease
Mineral eye- family silver
eyeshadows- wedge, bamboo, lightray, b-rich - any of the light to medium browns are practically foolproof  once you get skilled you can branch out.  one of my favorite under eye lighlights is motif eyeshadow.

i normally use the 188 brush and buff product on in a circular motion for the cream and liquid products.

i normally use  225, 227, or 168 for the powder products- especially the pigments which can go on too heavy if you use the wrong brush.


i think the thing to remember for darker skin is that we have to use products that are not necessarily made for hi lighting to get the job done.  (one reason why i use fluidline on my face, instead of just lining)

TIP #1- keep in mind that things that look really light are actually gonna work and not look ghostly like you may think.  the regular bronzer and whatnot arent really gonna show on darker skin because we already are that color.

TIP #2:  its a good idea not to match finishes until you get really good with your application.  for example, if you use a shimmer highlight, then go for a matte blush to avoid looking like a big frosty mess!  the exception is matte +matte.  you can always use a matte highlight and a matte blush together.


TIP #3  along the same lines- you may want to contrast the finish of your lid color and under eye highlight color.  a frosty lid and frosty highlight can b a bit much in the daytime.  again, mattes are the exception.

please buzz me if you need more ideas or tips!!!!


----------



## lsperry (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *priss* 

 
_i am NW45 and i use several things to highlight under my eyes:

hullabaloo hi light powder- balloonacy 
lighhearted mystery powder- stylistics
select moisturecover concealer- NW 40 and 35
beauty powder- pearl blossom- barbie
pigment- helium- ballonacy
pigment- off the radar
eyeshadow- retrospek
Mineral Skin - new vegas- alexander mcqueen
Mineral Skin- glissade- danse
fluidline- uppity- antiquitease
Mineral eye- family silver
eyeshadows- wedge, bamboo, lightray, b-rich - any of the light to medium browns are practically foolproof  once you get skilled you can branch out.  one of my favorite under eye lighlights is motif eyeshadow.

please buzz me if you need more ideas or tips!!!!_

 
I am just spellbound by all of your advice!! Where have you been all my life? I feel like I've been stalking you....This is the 4th thread I've followed you to and your advice just keeps getting better and better. 

Hullabaloo highlight powder is the only thing I've used and I have everything you've listed above....What a waste not to know the many uses you can get out of products meant for other areas of the face....

Whew!! Keep going girlie....I think I love you! Another NW45 girl speaking to my own heart.....


----------



## priss (Jan 12, 2008)

lsperry,

YOU SO CRAZY!

for all of my makeup advice here is the negative:  i cannot make up other people and my friends hate me for it! i can tell you in detail what to do, but LORD JESUS you dont want me on your face  with my own 2 hands- lol

i used to blame it on being a lefty but i think more than anything its just a lack of practice- im an only child and never really played "makeup" with other people growing up.

my maiden name is perry.  lets just be like normal african americans and say we're cousins!  thats why we have so much in common.


----------



## lsperry (Jan 12, 2008)

Priss,

Well, what you lack with your hands, you make up for it with your words. Your directions and descriptions are so clear and easy to understand and not full of Internet-speak.

And, yes, “cuz”, welcome to the board; I’m so glad you’re here.

BTW, my husband is left-handed, too….LOL


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 22, 2008)

bumpiddity bump bump!

Has anyone tried the Sephora Light Touch Highlighter for this purpose.  Currently I just use a Mary Kay light bronze concealor under my eyes....but I wanna try something a little different after I use up this tube.  Antybody?


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Directly underneath of my eyes I like to use Blot Powder in a shade or two shades lighter than my skintones and blend the powder out to the tops of my cheekbones. That's how I highlight the eye area, I don't like shimmer in that area -- I save that for my cheekbones._

 

OMGosh!!! Lipshock THIS IS GENIUS!!! Im soooo copping your idea today! Straight to MAC I go!!! Love this idea! Its bound to work for me! 
Thank you!!!...great thread by the way ladies!


----------



## KatRosier (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm NC 43.5 and I wear YSL in #3. #2 was too light and made my undereye area look ashy and #4 was too dark to actually highlight. It's a good all around product. I use it as a brow highlight too.


----------

